# What are some symptoms of ich



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi, I think ich might be back...AGAIN. I can't see white spots or anything so any way to identify it? Is laying down on something and twitching back up a disease? It's hard to describe.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes..that could be ich...ich attacks the soft tissues first...very often that means the gills where you can't see it...i would suggest you start treatment right away...
raise temp to at least 84.....do a water change and treat with a good medication...i use Aquari sol but it is no longer made...methylene is not really designed to be an ich treatment...but there are a number of other meds available...


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Actually they haven't been doing it for a while


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

When I say a while I mean a month, but now I know what to expect and wont the higher temps hurt my fish?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh yes...absolutely...that is why i always increase my temps...so i can kill the fish...


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok, I get it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

good...84-86........lol..

ummmmmmmm...if he hasn't done it for a month or more ; why are you asking about it now ?????


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

I dohn't know.


----------

